# Xeon E5-4620 Vs Xeon X5675 Vs 2670? for Crunch.



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi every one.
As the title says E5-4620 Vs X5675.
I would like to know which one would be the better option.

Cheers.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 21, 2015)

I'd say E5-4620, more threads/cores newer tech higher IPC? Though this is my humble opinion only I have no experience with either chip from which to base it!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'd say E5-4620, more threads/cores newer tech higher IPC? Though this is my humble opinion only I have no experience with either chip from which to base it!


I would say the same.
I know the Xeon X5675 because I have a few, but the E5-4620 it's something new for me.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 21, 2015)

I wouldn't go with a E5-4xxx CPU unless you plan on running four of them. These CPUs have enough QPI links to do 4 socket systems. I would suggest a E5-2xxx series CPU, for less cost you'll get better performance but will still retain dual CPU capability, or maybe even a E5-1xxx CPU if you're not planning on going DP or QP.

The E5-2670 would be a far better choice and shouldn't cost more.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> for less cost


Well i never said prices.



Aquinus said:


> E5-2670


It uses 115 W, no in my plans.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 21, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> It uses 115 W, no in my plans.


E5-2660 then if you want to hold on to the 95-watt TDP. Still higher boost clocks than the E5-4620. As I said before, unless you're planning on going QP, it's better to go with a E5-2xxx CPU but I would still go with a SB-EP or IVB-EP CPU in the E5-2xxx series over the X5675.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 21, 2015)

i am not voting in this poll because i am Xually biased.

ES- 2660 is a good option and ok for blades too.


----------



## Heaven7 (Nov 21, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> but the E5-4620 it's something new for me.



Same here. I agree completely with @Aquinus , E5-4xxx CPUs for QP systems only, if you can afford them.  Better performance per buck with two DP systems.



Knoxx29 said:


> I know the Xeon X5675 because I have a few



Same here. Let 'em crunch! 



Knoxx29 said:


> It uses 115 W, no in my plans.



Worried about those additional 20 watts? Turn off your monitor. 



Aquinus said:


> As I said before, unless you're planning on going QP, it's better to go with a E5-2xxx CPU but I would still go with a SB-EP or IVB-EP CPU in the E5-2xxx series over the X5675.



Agreed and noted for future upgrades. For now though, I'm happy with what I've got to crunch on and can afford - hence my vote.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 22, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Worried about those additional 20 watts? Turn off your monitor.


Monitors are always turned off 



Heaven7 said:


> Same here. I agree completely with @Aquinus , E5-4xxx CPUs for QP systems only, if you can afford them.  Better performance per buck with two DP systems.


As i have said before it's something new for me and because i can get those Xeons very cheap i would like to buy at least one in order  test power consumption performance and so on, let's say to have some fun with it and to learn something new.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 22, 2015)

I got a 2620v3 and a 2670v3 if your interested. I can only use one..... (both under $400)


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 22, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> As i have said before it's something new for me and because i can get those Xeons very cheap i would like to buy at least one in order test power consumption performance and so on, let's say to have some fun with it and to learn something new.


I would browse a bit more. I'm seeing the E5-2660 on fleabay for as low as 150 USD which is a great price for a 8c/16t part. If I didn't have to repair the car, I would have considered investing in two of those.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2015)

My E5-2680v1 dually and my E5-2650v2 dually both produce more than double what my X5675 does.  Each of the duallies get 18.1PPD (average), where the X5675 gets around 5.5K PPD (average).  I haven't looked at the exact specs, but assuming it's just a matter of 4P CPUs vs. 2P CPUs, then the new generation should still be an improvement over the last.

As long as you can get the parts cheap, they're worth it.  If you have to shell out for retail, then no.


----------



## xvi (Nov 23, 2015)

Since (iirc) BOINC scales pretty linearly with cores and clock speeds, just as a really rough estimation of multi-threaded horsepower, I usually just take the number of cores multiplied by the clock speed to get sort of a "total GHz" rating. the E5-4620 and X5675 both clock close to each other at 20.8 and 20.82 respectively. Here's a detailed "on paper" comparison between both processors. I highly recommend poking through Anandtech's review of the Sandy Bridge-EP architecture too.

If you can get either for the same price, I'd definitely lean towards the E5-4620 for the improved architecture (and as others have said, the E5-2660 over the 4620 unless you're going quad socket).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> Since (iirc) BOINC scales pretty linearly with cores and clock speeds, just as a really rough estimation of multi-threaded horsepower, I usually just take the number of cores multiplied by the clock speed to get sort of a "total GHz" rating. the E5-4620 and X5675 both clock close to each other at 20.8 and 20.82 respectively. Here's a detailed "on paper" comparison between both processors. I highly recommend poking through Anandtech's review of the Sandy Bridge-EP architecture too.
> 
> If you can get either for the same price, I'd definitely lean towards the E5-4620 for the improved architecture (and as others have said, the E5-2660 over the 4620 unless you're going quad socket).




that is exactly the sum i used, i used a pencil and paper.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2015)

Update.

Xeon E5-4620 Vs Xeon X5675

E5-4620 - 8 cores - 16 threads 2.4GHz

Power consumption: 133W

PPD: 7500/8500 - Depends how many FAH2 is running.

X5675 - 6 cores - 12 threads 3.6GHz

Power consumption: 175W

PPD: 5500/6000 - depends how many FAH2 is running.

Price 
X5675 - 150€

E5-4620 - 90€


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2015)

How are you seeing the E5-4620 @ 90 euros?  The cheapest available here is $500 each for non-ES ones


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> How are you seeing the E5-4620 @ 90 euros?  The cheapest available here is $500 each for non-ES ones


Ebay

Note: I bought it but not in Germany.

I found a Quad socket motherboard for that Xeon but i don't have a clue what kind psu i should use for it.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 9, 2015)

Still that's really cheap.  $500 was the Ebay price here too....


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 9, 2015)

ES and 150 Euros. More than 10 avail.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Still that's really cheap.  $500 was the Ebay price here too....


I would like to buy 3 more, I just need to find out what kind of psu I need for the board.

Motherboard:
Intel S4600LH2 SG49987


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 9, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> ES and 150 Euros. More than 10 avail.


@Knoxx29
a helpfull link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeo...417706?hash=item2ee8370daa:g:rDEAAOSw5VFWP3E~
Item location:
Tamási, Hungary
More than 10 available


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> @Knoxx29
> a helpfull link
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-Xeo...417706?hash=item2ee8370daa:g:rDEAAOSw5VFWP3E~
> Item location:
> ...


150€ it's not that bad.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 15, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I would suggest a E5-2xxx series CPU


Does anyone own a 2670?
I need some advice.

Cheers.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does anyone own a 2670?
> I need some advice.
> 
> Cheers.


http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/breakdown/cpu/22175/2/0


----------



## FireFox (Dec 15, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/breakdown/cpu/22175/2/0


But I would like to know power consumption at full load


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> But I would like to know power consumption at full load


You asked if somebody had one....yes one of US have one


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> But I would like to know power consumption at full load


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2012/03/06/intel-xeon-e5-2670-review/7








http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2012/03/06/intel-xeon-e5-2670-review/9


			
				BitTech said:
			
		

> Power consumption shouldn't be viewed too competitively as we've used very different systems, but the E5-2670 drew roughly the same amount of power as our EVGA SR-2 system using two X5680s.



Edit: Keep in mind these figures are dual CPU setups for all except the 990X. In all seriousness, it's pretty good for an SB-EP CPU IMHO, judging from the numbers.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 15, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> You asked if somebody had one....yes one of US have one


My mistake.



Aquinus said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2012/03/06/intel-xeon-e5-2670-review/7
> View attachment 70056
> View attachment 70055
> 
> ...


I was thinking dual cpu too but 395W it's a bit too much for a 2.6GHz, the dual X5675 use 300W at 3.3GHz.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> My mistake.
> 
> 
> I was thinking dual cpu too but 395W it's a bit too much for a 2.6GHz, the dual X5675 use 300W at 3.3GHz.


The 2670 has a 3.3Ghz boost probably has a better IPC and has more cores. For crunching, the 2670 is going to get you more than the X5675. I would expect the two to be about the same clock for clock in single-threaded situations despite the slightly different clocks but, those extra cores is what's going to make it faster for crunching.

Read the rest of the review and I think you'll see that when those cores are used, the 2670s practically eats the X5680s alive and it takes overclocking over 4Ghz and doubling power consumption to get them on the same level.

Simply put, the 2670 is going to give you more for crunching than old tech is going to.

Example:


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Simply put, the 2670 is going to give you more for crunching than old tech is going to.


Now that everything is clear between 5675 and 2670 my next question is: will the 2670 beat the 4620?

As you now the 4620 has 8 cores  and it's a 95W against the 2670 115W and it's a 8 cores too.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now that everything is clear between 5675 and 2670 my next question is: will the 2670 beat the 4620?
> 
> As you now the 4620 has 8 cores  and it's a 95W against the 2670 115W and it's a 8 cores too.


The 2670 clocks higher and they're the same architecture. I would say that the 2670 is faster but, the 4620 is more scalable since it supports up to 4p systems whereas the 2670 only supports 2p. I don't think that matters in your case though so, I would say that the 2670 would be the faster option although eats more power. There is a 95-watt variant that still clocks higher as well if you want to hold on to the 95-watt TDP.


----------

